# automatic transmission



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Why on Earth would you build a custom car and put an auto in it? Blech.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

:laughing: Why would you build a custom car/street rod and put a manual transmission in it? Really the clutch linkage can be the biggest issue on a swap like that, but there are hydraulic kits that let you adapt almost anything, as long as you have space for the cylinders. Automatic is easy, except you'll need to consider running a cooler or running an exchanger in the radiator. Almost everybody building street rods today runs an automatic.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

Putting in an auto transmission is exponentially easier than a manual, in a "custom" built car at least. I'm not too versed on Fords --that being said-- do you know if the engine was originally built ( from the factory ) as a manual? I don't know if the 302 was internally or externally balanced. If it's external balance, and it's factory, yanking the flywheel will throw it out of balance. If you're having the engine purpose built/machined, and it's known an auto will be going behind it, then nothing really to worry about. If you are not doing that, and simply dropping said engine into the car, you'll need to research more. Also, depending on the model Galaxy ( since you mention Landau, I'll assume a luxo model ) and what's been done to the engine, it could be a total slug in terms of performance.

Not knowing space considerations and the car's intended use ( track, spirited driving, or simply cruising ), you could use a Ford C4 ( smallest case/unit I'm aware of, but also the "weakest" ), a C6 ( bigger case and an "out of the box" beefier unit ), but both are 3 speeds, so final drive ratio is a potential concern. There's later model Ford 4 speed autos too, and I think some are quite durable, but then you'll have to decide on lock up converter or not, and how much you want to monkey around with an electronically controlled trans. I don't recall when the 302 block was killed by Ford, late 90s early 2000s?, so you should have numerous options for auto transmissions.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Not a ford guy as well. Basically the answer is you are doing something other than stock, their is always going to be a certain amount of fabricating involved. For example, something to do with the brackets that held the manual transmission linkage is different, so now you need to drill into the block to mount a new tranny bracket. Been so long ago I can no longer remember specifics. My point is, you will need to mess with stuff. I could take the engine out of my van and put it in a brand new truck. First problem is state emission tests. Next would be finding all the computers and software to try and get things to work. Another reason I love older stuff, carbs, no computer, everything was easier back in the day. But now you get to have this overly complicated car that only the dealer can fix. All the the sake of a few more mpg.


----------



## dgbuonano (May 6, 2013)

I prefer the manual transmission too, probably I'll use it... I am just considering the automatic one, just studying the possibility to use it, but like you said, I'll probably have problems with the electronic part


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

You could get an AOD out of any 80s Ford and it should drop right in. No electronics required.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Maintenance 6 said:


> :laughing: Why would you build a custom car/street rod and put a manual transmission in it? ........ Almost everybody building street rods today runs an automatic.





Chokingdogs said:


> Putting in an auto transmission is exponentially easier than a manual, in a "custom" built car at least.


Because driving an automatic is boring and horrible? I assume someone is going to build a custom vehicle because they want to enjoy driving it some day, and personally (I realize this is a personal preference) there are very few cars I would enjoy driving in automatic. I don't care what everyone else does, if I want a vehicle that's going to be fun to use, it's going to have a manual.

I'm sure an auto is easier to install than a manual, but it's also easier to just go to the car lot and buy a pre-built car. It's easier to just lay down and die than to do anything, really. If you make decisions based on what's easier you're not going to accomplish much. 

Sorry for the derail, I know this is not what the OP asked  Good luck man.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Just as a heads up, 302s were externally balanced, and to make things worse, some years were balanced differently. Be sure to use the correct flywheel AND vibration damper for the year engine you use.


----------

